

New Ways to Pay - marrone
http://www.entrepreneur.com/ebusiness/operations/article190026.html

======
marrone
Summary:

 _30 percent of the top 100 internet retailers offer a form of alternative
payment. Alternative payment methods made up 14 percent of online purchases in
2007 and is expected to grow to 30 percent by 2012._

I have a question: How many forms of pay becomes too many (if too many is even
possible)?

